# Brother's Range Rover Vogue in need of help!



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi guys,

So ever since I got into this detailing malarky, my brother has taken more of an interest in the condition of his paintwork and since I pointed out to him a while ago how bad it was, he has been on at me to try and make it better.

Well, it was forecast to be the first decent weekend I was free in a while so I said I would try and do something with it.

Started on the Saturday and spent about 5 hours washing/decontaminating it...











So, after trawling the forum one day last week, I decided to invest in an Advanced Wheel Brush...



He's got gloss black alloys which I really don't like and are a nightmare to clean



Hit with Iron-X and then Tardis



Snow foam of choice was Krystal Kleen's Blizzard, impressive stuff



After initial snow foam and wheels clean



Gave the whole car a blast with Iron-X, pressure washed off then proceeded to de-tar the car using Autosmart Tardis



I purchased a clay mitt from liquid elements and to be honest, really not impressed. Went round the driver's side with it and thought it really wasn't doing anything



So I decided to hit it again with the trusty Bilt Hamber clay...



CLAY MITT. BINNED.

After the car had been washed/decon'd, it was left until the following day for machine polishing. Condition of the paintwork below...













Finally got the chance to crack open the Rupes Bigfoot 



Car was then taped up before polishing



Took some paint readings and it was averaging around 120-145



Such a beautiful machine



I decided that I was going to give the Rupes pads/polishes a go. Didn't like the polish, mega dusty.

So, ended up going with Megs 205 on a LC Hydrotech polishing pad to give a light enhancement to the paint. I would have attempted correction but I don't detail for a living and didn't have another 2/3 days lol

Some various pads



Some polishing shots including 50/50s













Gave the car a wipedown with CarPro Eraser



Then a layer of my favourite...Fusso







Wee bit of flake pop (sorry for the crap quality, it's hard to try and get a good pic like this when hanging over the car)



More fusso application



Coated the exterior trim/plastics and wheels with CarPro DLUX










Some finished shots





























Thanks for viewing! It was a long 2 days (probably about 8/9 hours on the Sunday, 13/14 hours in total) and as I say, would have loved it for a further 2 days but I was happy with the results and so was my bro so all in all, a good weekends work 

Cheers
V3


----------



## Den13 (Mar 3, 2013)

Got to love the reflection shot with your strip on


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Brother should be happy right now ! 

Great job , nice pix !


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Gret work Steve, miles better:thumb:


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Good work - time well spent!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

nice job, looking good:thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Fabulous effort


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Excellent Steve lad, bet you ached after that, well done.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

shaunwistow said:


> Excellent Steve lad, bet you ached after that, well done.


Absolutely mate! Stupidly decided to go for an arms session at the gym on Saturday night too...bad idea lol


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

great work in the time available!


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Awesome turnaround. I remember the excitement when I first opened my Bigfoot 15. As you said such a beautiful machine. The polishes have never really dusted for me, especially the finer ones. Zephyr puts out a tiny bit of dust but nothing compared to menzerna polishes, maybe you did something wrong. I've just bought some Rupes microfibre pads and although I was sceptical about microfibre finishing pads I am amazed at the results the Rupes yellow microfibre/keramik can achieve. Definitely the king of DA one step polishing


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Possibly mate. I was using Keramik and the yellow foam pad and it was dusting like hell and actually creating small balls of polish! One thing I will say is that the LC pads were getting really really hot!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice job:thumb:


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Great work mate, would do my nut in cleaning those wheels..


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Jord said:


> Great work mate, would do my nut in cleaning those wheels..


haha really not a fan of the wheels tbh :wall:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job and hope your bro was pleased


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Superb Job!

Agree with you on the wheels - those would take some serious effort, and though I think they look good, they really belong to a low slung sports car - not this mammoth.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Managed to get these pics sorted! Only just figured out you can use Flickr instead of photobucket :thumb:


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

The reason the lc pads were heating is because there are no ventilation holes in them. Using any pads without holes on a Rupes will cause excessive heat build up because of the increased movement compared to an 8mm throw da. I reckon the polish was playing up because of the extra heat in the pad drying it out too quickly. I'd buy some Rupes pads (or carpro pads with holes) to save your machine, I can't imagine the extra heat does any good for the motor. In Australia the machines aren't covered by warranty if they aren't used with Rupes pads, probably because of the heart build up. Using Rupes pads there is a dramatic difference in temperature, even when polishing in 28 degree ambient temps


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

ocdetailer said:


> The reason the lc pads were heating is because there are no ventilation holes in them. Using any pads without holes on a Rupes will cause excessive heat build up because of the increased movement compared to an 8mm throw da. I reckon the polish was playing up because of the extra heat in the pad drying it out too quickly. I'd buy some Rupes pads (or carpro pads with holes) to save your machine, I can't imagine the extra heat does any good for the motor. In Australia the machines aren't covered by warranty if they aren't used with Rupes pads, probably because of the heart build up. Using Rupes pads there is a dramatic difference in temperature, even when polishing in 28 degree ambient temps


That's the thing, I did start off with the official Rupes pads and Rupes polish and it was doing as described.

The heat build-up was only on other pads, particularly the CG MF pads!

Think I'll invest in the Rupes MF pads


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Great work there...










Im guessing thats a loo brush lol


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

PaulN said:


> Great work there...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha absolutely mate...

I spent a bit of time looking through the forums for the best wheel brush and seen that Cueball had said he used one on all kinds of wheels as they are basically made from the same components...gave it a bash and it worked just a treat...best £2.50 I've spent in a while


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

V3nom said:


> That's the thing, I did start off with the official Rupes pads and Rupes polish and it was doing as described.
> 
> The heat build-up was only on other pads, particularly the CG MF pads!
> 
> Think I'll invest in the Rupes MF pads


I've got some Rupes microfibre pads and they are worth the money, feel very high quality, work as smoothly as Rupes foam pads and take less product to correctly prime because of the slots. Also the rubber backing makes it much easier to keep the pad flat and machine rotating unlike (for example) the thick foam padding in buff and shine or optimum microfibre pads.

With regards to the polish not working properly I'd get in touch with Dave or Francesco from Rupes (message them through this forum) and get their opinion, maybe it was a bad batch of polish? Ive had great customer service from Dave, he was very helpful and honest. I've never heard of the problems you described, the Bigfoot system is designed to work the same on all paint whether soft, hard, sticky, single stage etc. the likes of Paul Dalton can vouch for this.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

ocdetailer said:


> I've got some Rupes microfibre pads and they are worth the money, feel very high quality, work as smoothly as Rupes foam pads and take less product to correctly prime because of the slots. Also the rubber backing makes it much easier to keep the pad flat and machine rotating unlike (for example) the thick foam padding in buff and shine or optimum microfibre pads.
> 
> With regards to the polish not working properly I'd get in touch with Dave or Francesco from Rupes (message them through this forum) and get their opinion, maybe it was a bad batch of polish? Ive had great customer service from Dave, he was very helpful and honest. I've never heard of the problems you described, the Bigfoot system is designed to work the same on all paint whether soft, hard, sticky, single stage etc. the likes of Paul Dalton can vouch for this.


Thanks for the advice :thumb: I'll do just that. I hope it is as simple as a bad batch because I was buzzing to use it then a tad disappointed after 

You've convinced me on the MF pads now...my poor wallet... :wall:


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

V3nom said:


> Thanks for the advice :thumb: I'll do just that. I hope it is as simple as a bad batch because I was buzzing to use it then a tad disappointed after
> 
> You've convinced me on the MF pads now...my poor wallet... :wall:


No problem mate, I continue to be amazed at the ease with which the Bigfoot system delivers amazing results and how easy it is to use.


----------

